# Pfälzer Burgentour 22.-24.06.



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2007)

HI Ihr Leutz!

Das ist der Thread, in dem wir uns zu Fahrgemeinschaften etc. verabreden, Fragen stellen oder einfach nur Eurer Vorfreude Ausdruck verleihen könnt.


----------



## zena (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Biker und Bikerinnen  

hier meine Vorfreude auf die Burgentour    
da ich schon mal ne Strecke da unten gefahren bin, kann ich euch raten, nehmt genug leeren Fotospeicherplatz mit und übt schon mal daheim im Kämmerchen das enthusiastische

_Boah ey...abgefahrn...geil...krasser Trail...nochmaaaal  _

Ich als eure Guidesse/Kindergärtnerin/Trainingsexpertin werde am Samstag den 23.6  euch eine "Felsen-Tour" gen Norden anbieten. Kleine Schmalnkerl der Tour werden sein: Napoleonsfels, Dahner-Felsen, Teufelstisch, Schloss Gräfenstein, Luitpoldturm, Kreuzfelsen, Drachenfels etc.

Fakts: ca. 55km/1400 HM nach unten oder oben variierbar, Fahrkönnen bis S2

Selbstverständlich wird für das leibliche und intelektuelle Wohl auch gesorgt 

Bringt bitte gute Laune, funktionierndes MTB, Helm, Geld, Verpflegung für unterwegs und schönes Wetter mit  

Ciao Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (11. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> HI Ihr Leutz!
> 
> Das ist der Thread, in dem wir uns zu Fahrgemeinschaften etc. verabreden, Fragen stellen oder einfach nur Eurer Vorfreude Ausdruck verleihen könnt.



Ich fahre mit Uwe und Oliver ,wann sollen wir da sein ?,ich freu mich


----------



## Christian M (11. Juni 2007)

Hi! Falls jemand Interesse an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht oder einen Mitfahrer kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Rockside (11. Juni 2007)

Ich nehme Markus (unseren Donnersberg-Guide) mit. Aber wenigstens für die Fahrgemeinschaften könnte schon von Interesse sein, wer denn dabei ist und wer vielleicht noch ne Fahrgemeinschaft braucht...  Beim leckeren Grillen gestern im Binger Wald hatte ich die bevorstehende schöne Burgen-Tour ja ganz vergessen. So'n Mist. Es wäre so interessant gewesen, so mal zur Einstimmung auf die Fahrt.

Gruss, 

Rolf


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2007)

Mädels! Ruft doch mal Eure Mails ab. Da steht doch alles drin...


----------



## Markus B. (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
ich hab keine Mail erhalten! kannst Du mir die Mail nochmal auf meine Web-Mail Adresse senden?

Bis bald 
Markus


----------



## Raschauer (12. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Mädels! Ruft doch mal Eure Mails ab. Da steht doch alles drin...


Ach!? Ich hab meine Mails im falschen Internet abgerufen


----------



## arina (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
da ich nur am Samstag kommen kann, hätte ich gern gewusst, wann es morgens los geht. Ich glaub, im Mail stand nichts davon drin.
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juni 2007)

Hi Adelheid,

denke, dass wir ca. 9.30 Uhr in Bruchweiler starten werden. Solltest also um 9 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Markus B. (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
leider ist bei mir immer noch keine Mail, mit Info über die Burgentour angekommen! Kannst Du mir Sie mal senden?

Danke
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2007)

Hi Markus!

Kann erst heute Abend, Donnerstag, wieder an den Rechner, von dem ich die Mail verschicken kann. Kommt aber schnellstmöglich. Versprochen.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juni 2007)

Da ja anscheinend einige die Mail nicht erhalten habe, poste ich die Infos hier noch einmal:



> Mosche, Ihr Beinharten!
> 
> So langsam rückt unser gemeinsamer Trip ins Pälzer Trailparadies immer näher und es wird Zeit für die versprochenen Infos zum Trip vom 22.-24.06.07:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Ist noch ein Platz frei? 

@Präsi: Habe Dir `ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2007)

Gestern ist der eine frei gewordene Platz wieder weg gegangen...

Nächstes Jahr?


----------



## carboni (19. Juni 2007)

Wohin?


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Wohin?


Eih an Dich, Du Rübe. Oder hab ich mir unsere 2 Telefonate gestern nur eingebildet? Da war mein Büroschlaf aber wieder heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Gestern ist der eine frei gewordene Platz wieder weg gegangen...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr?



 

EDIT: Uuups, falscher Benutzer...


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juni 2007)

Schlechte Nachricht:

es könnte regnen (Wahrscheinlichkeit teilweise bei 70%). Also packt bitte Regenzeugs ein. 

Gute Nachricht:
Samstag ist Dorffest mit lecker Fressbuden etc.


----------



## Raschauer (21. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht:
> 
> es könnte regnen (Wahrscheinlichkeit teilweise bei 70%). Also packt bitte Regenzeugs ein.
> 
> ...



Regen?  Ich dachte den gibt es nur in Märchen und Sagen


----------



## zena (22. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht:
> 
> es könnte regnen (Wahrscheinlichkeit teilweise bei 70%). Also packt bitte Regenzeugs ein.
> 
> ...



das kann ich nur bestätigen, aber wenn ICH auf Tour geh regnets immer aussenrum. Regenzeugs und viiiiel Optimismus einpacken und wenns mal bissle nass wird dann ist dieses "weltbekannte" Dorffest auch ne willkommene Abwechslung. Dort wir bestimmt die Who-Is-Who der Gemeinde flanieren und Ausschau halten nach "Frischfleisch"  

...noch was...die Felsenburgen werden nur ausschließlich zwischen den Blitzen besichtigt, Festhalten am Stahlgeländer strengstens untersagt  

...achtet bitte drauf dass euer Hämatokritwert morgen nicht zu hoch ist...erhöhte Blitzeinschlag-Gefahr  

...s`werd schunn  

Zena


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juni 2007)

So, geduscht, gefüttert und die Klamotten in der Waschmaschine.
Jetzt die Beine hoch legen und das Wochenende gemütlich ausklingen lassen.  

Hat Spaß gemacht.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Juni 2007)

Hi Tobi!

Auf dem WEg noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung!

Aber natürlich nicht nur an Dich, sondern auch an Zena & Oli. Die Samstagsrunde war trotz Fango echt luschtisch   Bloss die Schwimmärmchen hätt ich gern dabei gehabt


----------



## Markus B. (25. Juni 2007)

Geile Touren, Super Guides, hat einfach spass gemacht! 

Gruss Markus


----------



## Raschauer (25. Juni 2007)

Geiles Wochenende 
Den Grundkurs "Biken mit Frosch und Lurch" am Samstag fand ich echt gut. ( oder war das das Waldschwimmbad von Dahn ).

Danke an alle Guides 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Rockside (25. Juni 2007)

Dem kann ich mich absolut anschließen, Geiles Wochenende mit noch besseren Pfälzer Wald Trails. Auch wenn ich den Grundkurs im 'Biken mit Frosch und Lurch' mal ausgelassen habe. 

Danke vor allem auch an unseren Organisator Thomas K., der auch bei der etwas widerspenstigen Wirtin die richtigen Worte gefunden hat.  

Gruss,

Rolf


----------



## TH64 (25. Juni 2007)

Danke an unsere Guides für die tollen Touren, die super Trails
und für das lehrreiche Wochenende. Ich habe dabei sehr viel gelernt.
Danke auch an all die netten Biker/in ( laut Thomas gibt es das Wort Bikerin doch gar nicht).
Hat super Spaß gemacht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. Juni 2007)

TH64 schrieb:


> Danke auch an all die netten Biker/in ( laut Thomas gibt es das Wort Bikerin doch gar nicht).



ähm hüst war doch nur ein scherz unter parkbräu-einfluss und ist nicht meine richtige meinung. 
erschütternd, was ihr euch alles merkt...

PS: wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder? Kameras alle weggeschwommen?


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...PS: wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder? Kameras alle weggeschwommen?



Die Bilder von der Schwaben-Tour gibt es hier:
http://pics.biketreff-niefern.de/v/btn/live/current/PfalzTrip22-24062007/

Und die Tour hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.8788

Gruß 

Tobias - Schönwetter Bikeguide


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. Juni 2007)

Das war mal wieder ein super Wochenende: insbesondere unsere Guides Zena und Oli haben uns den verregneten Samstag zu einem unvergessen  Erlebnis gemacht
Danke auch an Thomas, der wie immer alles super organisiert hat


----------



## Rockside (26. Juni 2007)

Ich hab's geschafft ein kleines 'Photoalbum' mit ein paar Bildern zu erstellen. Klickt mal auf 'Fotos' links unter meinem Avatar von meinem Posting hier.

Gruss,

Rolf


----------



## Turbotom (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo war ein super   Wochenende, trotz Flugeinlage und Schwimmhäuten zwischen den Zehen. Dank an alle Mitwirkenden.  Auch die Guides waren super drauf. Na war auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Turbotom (26. Juni 2007)

Anbei einige Fotos. Bitte unten links klicken.


----------



## carboni (27. Juni 2007)

Ein paar Bilder und einen dicken Dank für das Erlebniswochenende im Pfälzerwald an alle Guides und Guid??in!!??? (weiss nitt), Schafföre, Bierholer, Radwäscher und ... . 
Übrigens - im Cafe in Dahn, ggüb. "Jungfrauensprung" gibt es Leckertörtcher, unbedingt mal probieren. 
Ach ja - Bilder vom ersten Tag habe ich nicht, weil die Kamera wegen leichtem Regen streikte, sie mag halt lieber Sonne und Blende acht.






http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/Burgentour?authkey=IvknJM-nYCE

Gruß
Achim


----------



## zena (28. Juni 2007)

ihr seid mir vielleicht echte pienser es hätte am samstag doch echt schlimmer sein können: z.B. hagel, schlechter kuchen, unzählige kettenrisse, guidesse mit oberfeldmarschalls-gehabe und was weiß ich noch was  

@tobi: na guiden bei schönwetter kann jeder  
@ all die anderen: nur die harten kommn in den garten (was der spruch auch immer bedeuten soll) 


wäre schön wenn ihr mal die "richtige" pfalz erfahrt. meine ecke um Neustadt herum ist auch ganz nett und hat längere abfahrten. also wenn ihr böcke habt meldet euch  

tschüssi zena


----------

